# TPP Gag Orders, But We Know What It Means For Us. Prepare!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> The Obama administration is feverishly working with foreign lawmakers and officials on a new Trans-Pacific Parternship (TPP) trade agreement. Yet what may seem like business as usual is anything but.
> 
> The President has made it a point to keep any details of the agreement completely secret, so much so that what amounts to a gag order has been placed on anyone who has anything to do with the bill. Even members of Congress are unable to discuss the contents of the bill with each other or in public, and anyone who is invited to discussions over the bill must leave cell phones and staff members behind. Since not even Republicans have yet to spill the beans about the details of the agreement, one can only assume that those attending the meetings are doing so under threat of criminal prosecution or worse if they talk.
> 
> ...


The rest of the story:
Shock Report About Secret Obama Treaty: "Unlimited Migration From Mexico...Gun Bans... Ammo Bans"

We've all suspected Obama's purpose is to shred the rest of this nation's rule of law, create societal chaos and bring the nation to its knees so that the death blow could be administered.

Does this give you the urge to prepare even more? It sure does me.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like a fear based scare blog post that starts out with a sign up for our website POP UP pitch.

While I see no reason for "fast track" authority, we need some type of TPP trade deal because the Asian Pacific Market is the fastest growth rate market in the world. We can't bury our head in the sand and hope it all works out. China already has a counter proposal. That said, I see nothing wrong with the standard Congressional Treaty approval mechanism except for the influence of Congressional Lobbyists.

Really hard to say what is in a secret Treaty that has not been concluded or published yet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes SHTF is fear based, but even a blind squirrels finds his Knutt once in awhile.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yawn. :sleeping:

I hate Obama as much as the next guy, and will constantly work to be ready for whatever happens, but these constant scare tactics are getting annoying. The complete over reaction to Jade Helm is another example. Remember, every time we as a community over react to something, the Libtard media uses that as evidence that we're all crazy in the court of public opinion. Remember when the Oath Keepers over reacted to the rumor/report that there might be a drone strike at the Bundy Ranch last year, and how the media, both liberal and "conservative" used that as evidence of how crazy the Oath Keepers and the people at Bundy Ranch were?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't favor Obama either. But you do have to admit his first couple months in office has sold more guns than all the other presidents combined.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, why do you suppose that is??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Looks like a fear based scare blog post that starts out with a sign up for our website POP UP pitch.
> 
> While I see no reason for "fast track" authority, we need some type of TPP trade deal because the Asian Pacific Market is the fastest growth rate market in the world. We can't bury our head in the sand and hope it all works out. China already has a counter proposal. That said, I see nothing wrong with the standard Congressional Treaty approval mechanism except for the influence of Congressional Lobbyists.
> 
> Really hard to say what is in a secret Treaty that has not been concluded or published yet.


The problem is, there won't be that "standard Congressional Treaty approval". That would require 2/3 of the senate to approve. Instead, our Republican senate leadership turned it into a normal bill, only taking a simple majority to pass. The Repubs have been bought and paid for to get this deal passed. It is disgraceful how they've willfully given up their equal power for this horrid administration. It passed the senate with only a SINGLE Republican voting no. Senator Tom Cotton needs a medal for thumbing his nose at these crooks. It is now off to the house where bonehead Boehner will threaten and cujole to get it passed there too.
Not only is it disgraceful to make it a simple majority bill, turning it into such allows the president to VETO their review power if he doesn't agree that they should do so.

Shameful, disgraceful, horrible.
WE. ARE. SCREWED.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> "If you want to hear the details of the Trans-Pacific Partnership trade deal the Obama administration is hoping to pass, you've got to be a member of Congress, and you've got to go to classified briefings and leave your staff and cellphone at the door," stated the article by Edward-Isaac Dovere.
> 
> "If you're a member who wants to read the text, you've got to go to a room in the basement of the Capitol Visitor Center and be handed it one section at a time, watched over as you read, and forced to hand over any notes you make before leaving," Dovere continued. "And no matter what, you can't discuss the details of what you've read."


Is the executive director of GOA stretching it? Is it beyond reason to expect a gun grabber to reach for guns? Is Hawaii Volcano Squad right? Well, just read the Trans-Pacific Partnership trade plan for yourself.
Oh, wait. We can't read it. The congressmen who have read it can't utter a word about it. If they clue us in on the details, the most transparent administration in history will throw the book at them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We have to pass the treaty to see what is in it. Where have I heard that before?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been getting SHTF updates for a real long time now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I agree, fear based scare blog.

_This anti-gun wish list *could* be part of the secret trade agreement that President Obama is getting ready to spring on the Congress._ This "could" be in the agreement but so "could" the secret plans to build a Stargate and travel to different dimensions or an agreement on trade of fairy dust from the land of fairies.

_*Of course, we can't quote for you* any of the language in the Trans-Pacific Partnership agreement because the document is TOP SECRET._ Of course they can't.

As for the TPP in general I am worried because of the secrecy of the whole thing. Gun grabbing aside it is never good when government (in this case both parties) do things in secret away from the eyes of the people. That is VERY shady on the part of both parties. And yet we are going to vote one of these 2 parties back into office in about a year.

As for the UN gun grab, I don't care what kind of treaty anyone signs. If the UN or anyone else started coming for this country's 300 million guns it would be a war plain and simple.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm fairly gullible and go along with MOST of the SHTF theories. THis mind set helps motivate me to PREP for most situations and, hopefully, not be to surprised by events. My wife has no problem with this point of view as she is just as gullible ---- or more so!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Whatever it takes to get folks to pay attention and start prepping


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So my question is simple.. Why would ANY trade deal be secret? (Rhetorical)


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

SO China can't steal the details and make trouble. Remember: China wants to dominate of the Asian Pacific trade.


----------

